# [Access/VBA] ADODB Recordset



## Thomas Darimont (18. März 2003)

Moin Leute!

Wie sehe ich, ob ein ADODB Recordset geschlossen ist ...?
Hab schon ein paar Dinge ausprobiert ...
eof und bof sind bei geschlossenen Objekten nicht ansprechbar 
source liefert mir den aktuellen SQL String...

gibts da nicht sowas wie "isClosed" oder so???(gibts leider nicht...)

Gruss Tom


----------



## GDMaster (17. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage ist zwar schon sehr alt, ich finde aber sie ist trotzdem eine Antwort würdig, da ich als ich das selbe Problem hatte als erstes auf den Thread gekommen bin und genau mein gesuchtes Problem schildert.
Die Lösung ist die Eigenschaft state.
Disese ist, wenn der Recordset geschlossen ist 0, wenn er geöffnet ist 1.
Eine Referenz zu state gibt es z.B. hier: http://www.w3schools.com/ado/prop_rs_state.asp


----------

